# Biện pháp tâm lý khi trẻ bị đái dầm: Rất cần thiết!



## Tuyết 8291 (8/1/20)

_Ở trẻ từ 0-3 tuổi là lúc các em bé chưa tự chủ được ý muốn của bản thân nên đái dầm là chuyện rất bình thường. Nhưng đến 5 tuổi trở đi và thường là trên 7 tuổi, các bé vẫn đái tự nhiên vào ban đêm hay ban ngày là biểu hiện không bình thường. Cha mẹ cần có các biện pháp để giúp trẻ thoát khỏi tình trạng này._

_



_​Trẻ bị đái dầm không phải là một vấn đề nghiêm trọng và nguyên nhân có thể do vấn đề tâm lý. Vì thế đái dầm chính là một trong những tiếng chuông cảnh báo với các bậc cha mẹ về tình trạng tâm lý của trẻ:
- Trẻ đang có những lo hãi, những ức chế không thể thốt bằng lời. Những điều này ức chế hệ thần kinh, khiến nó không còn khả năng chỉ huy bộ phận bài tiết.
- Trẻ đang có những nhu cầu về tình cảm, và đã tìm đến việc đái dầm là một hành vi tạo khoái cảm, để tự an ủi mình.
Việc trị liệu bằng các biện pháp tâm lý là điều cần thiết, thông qua việc điều chỉnh hành vi và nhận thức. Nhung cha mẹ có thể giúp con giảm bớt tình trạng qua những thái độ và biện pháp như sau :
*- Khen ngợi trẻ sau những đêm trẻ không đái dầm:* Có thể thưởng cho trẻ một món quà nhỏ mà trẻ thích hay có một lời động viên phù hợp.
*- Khuyến khích trẻ có trách nhiệm*: Khuyến khích trẻ tự chùi rửa, thay tấm trải, áo quần ngủ và mang ra phòng giặt. Nhắc trẻ tắm rửa trước khi đi học.
*- Hãy giữ bình tĩnh khi trẻ đái dầm:* Giữ bình tỉnh không nên trách móc vì một hành vi mà trẻ không thẻ tự chủ được. Tránh những câu nói đay nghiến hay tỏ ra buồn bực sẽ làm cho đứa trẻ càng thêm lo âu cho rằng mình có lỗi.
*- Nên sắp xếp lại chỗ ngủ cho trẻ*: Làm sao để trẻ có thể đi vệ sinh một cách dễ dàng, tránh dùng quần áo dầy hay mềm bông vì trẻ sẽ không nhận biết khi nào mình đã đái dầm. Nếu nằm nệm thì có thể lót một tấm lót không thấm nước.
*- Chuẩn bị tinh thần cho trẻ khỏi thất vọng*: Cần phải tỏ ra kiên nhẫn và cho trẻ biết là việc tập luyện phải có thời gian.
*- Tôn trọng sự riêng tư của trẻ*: Không nên chế diễu và đem tình trạng không hay ho này của trẻ để kể lể với mọi người, chỉ nên trao đổi với các nhà chuyên môn mà phụ huynh muốn tư vấn và giúp trẻ trị liệu.
*- Tránh những nguyên nhân gây kích thích*: Sự căng thẳng, lo âu và những thất bại trong việc học nếu không được giải tỏa sẽ gây ra những ức chế, hẫng hụt. Việc tập thể dục cũng là một điều nên quan tâm.
*Các phương pháp khác mà cha mẹ có thể tham khảo:*
- Tập cho trẻ khi đi tiểu ngắt quãng, giúp cho hệ thống cơ vòng trở nên hiệu quả hơn.
- Đặt đồng hồ báo thức, mới đầu thì có bố mẹ gọi sau đó trẻ có thể tự thức theo chuông. Thời gian sẽ tăng dần : Tuần thứ nhất chuông báo sau khi ngủ được 2 giờ, tuần thứ 2 tăng lên 3 giờ ? việc tăng giờ tuỳ theo hiệu quả đạt được.
- Ban ngày cho trẻ uống đủ nước và ngưng việc uống nước trước khi đi ngủ khoảng 1-3giờ.
- Thực hiện một lịch biểu: Hôm nào đái dầm thì vẽ một đám mây, hôm nào không thì vẽ một ông mặt trời và sau 1 tuần lễ kiểm tra lại để động viên trẻ khi thấy mặt trời nhiều hơn đám mây, và sẽ an ủi khích lệ trẻ nếu ngược lại!


----------



## dtha.cm (9/1/20)

cảm ơn đã chia sẻ


----------

